# Sharia law hits MP's where it hurts...the bar.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

*Relocated MPs could be forced to be t-total under Sharia Law!*

"_The Department of Health, the Whitehall location where MPs could be temporarily rehoused, is governed by Sharia law because the building was transferred to finance an Islamic bond scheme. …_
_… Richmond House is one of three Whitehall buildings that were transferred to the £200million Islamic bond scheme, which switched their ownership from British taxpayers to wealthy Middle Eastern businessmen and banks._
_ George Osborne announced the move in June 2014 as part of an effort to make the UK a global hub for Islamic finance. …"_
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3422642/MPs-moved-Westminster-barred-drinking-Sharia-law.html


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

ho - ho !
you couldn't make it up!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sharia Law. Good grief. The Mail eh? What a wonderful quality news sheet. 

EDIT: Sorry, did I say Sheet? I meant S....


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

barryd said:


> Sharia Law. Good grief. The Mail eh? What a wonderful quality news sheet.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, did I say Sheet? I meant S....


Other reporters are available: http://www.express.co.uk/news/politics/639378/British-MPs-Sharia-law-alcohol-ban-Islam

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...inking-at-work-due-to-Islamic-regulation.html

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...-sharia-compliant-all-alcohol-will-be-banned/

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...e/news-story/6e91151884b2ec9b265a22df82757ca7


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think Baz was saying that it wasn't true, at least partially Db.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Take no notice Devonboy,


If the BBC doesn't report it, and is not published on here first, it ain't true. We all know what a virtuous, honest, and fair organisation they are 0   


tony


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I don't think Baz was saying that it wasn't true, at least partially Db.


Yes I guessed that but thought I would add the other reporting links to show that it was indeed being widely reported by a range of media publications. I actually read it first on East Devon Watch, a widely respected source (well in parts of East Devon anyway.):laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes but to try and claim that Sharia law exists in the UK is just another pathetic attempt by the gutter press to incite yet more racism and bursting blood vessels from the colonel Blimps in little England.

Sharia law does not and will not ever exist in the UK. If a landlord decides to implicate rules to tenants about what they can and cannot do on their property then that is another thing and presumably they can do what they like but it is not law.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yes but to try and claim that Sharia law exists in the UK is just another pathetic attempt by the gutter press to incite yet more racism and bursting blood vessels from the colonel Blimps in little England.
> 
> Sharia law does not and will not ever exist in the UK. If a landlord decides to implicate rules to tenants about what they can and cannot do on their property then that is another thing and presumably they can do what they like but it is not law.


Sharia Law is actually quite widespread in the UK and so long as it doesn't conflict with English law then it's entirely legal so far as I am aware.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-rough-justice-for-muslim-women-a6761221.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Sharia law does not and will not ever exist in the UK. If a landlord decides to implicate rules to tenants about what they can and cannot do on their property then that is another thing and presumably they can do what they like but it is not law.


which is EXACTLY what the proposed landlord has stated


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> which is EXACTLY what the proposed landlord has stated


... and which is also what the newspaper articles in question say. Certainly the Express does:

"The lease terms stipulate the building is governed under Islamic law - which includes the banning of alcohol on the activities."


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peribro said:


> Sharia Law is actually quite widespread in the UK and so long as it doesn't conflict with English law then it's entirely legal so far as I am aware.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-rough-justice-for-muslim-women-a6761221.html


I think that it is worth pointing out that where Sharia Law is applied it can only be applied where parties willingly submit to it, just like parties agreeing to submit to an Arbitration, either under a clause in a contract, or during a legal dispute, when both parties recognise that Arbitration would be the best and least costly way to resolve the matter.

Sharia Law cannot be imposed on an unwilling party, because Statute and Common Law take precedent. Therefore no party can be forced to submit to Sharia Law unwillingly.

However, one must accept that there are social pressures in some communities to submit unwillingly, in which case any such coercison should be condemned, as not being in accordance with a person's rights under British Law.

Geoff


----------

